
Alisa Shevchenko one of sanctioned Russian DNC hackers is looking for journalist - lurker69
https://imgur.com/gallery/mtQnL
======
lurker69
[https://imgur.com/gallery/mtQnL](https://imgur.com/gallery/mtQnL)

[https://twitter.com/badd1e/status/821414873858850816](https://twitter.com/badd1e/status/821414873858850816)

Alisa Shevchenko is founder of Zorsecurity (a.k.a. Esage Lab). She is one of
"Russian DNC hackers" that have been sanctioned by Obamas administration. She
was accused that she _provided the GRU with technical research and
development_ which is according to her absolutely not true.

> Most plausible scenario is that my company was framed: either to cover up
> APT28, or to introduce a target for any "Russian Hacking" blame.

theguardian.com article
[https://www.theguardian.com/world/2017/jan/06/russian-
hacker...](https://www.theguardian.com/world/2017/jan/06/russian-hacker-putin-
election-alisa-shevchenko?CMP=share_btn_tw)

forbes.com article
[http://www.forbes.com/sites/thomasbrewster/2016/12/30/alisa-...](http://www.forbes.com/sites/thomasbrewster/2016/12/30/alisa-
esage-shevchenko-us-election-hack-russia-sanctions)

The White House December 29, 2016 FACT SHEET: Actions in Response to Russian
Malicious Cyber Activity and Harassment [https://www.whitehouse.gov/the-press-
office/2016/12/29/fact-...](https://www.whitehouse.gov/the-press-
office/2016/12/29/fact-sheet-actions-response-russian-malicious-cyber-
activity-and)

